# Nine Spanish TV channels closing down in May



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nine TV channels to be closed down | In English | EL PAÍS

No more Xplora, no more Nitro - how can I survive without regular doses of Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares and Law & Order?

Call me an old cynic but I suspect this is less about opening the market to new bidders and more about trying to get us to subscribe to Canal+.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's a bit rubbish.
Although out of those xplora is the one I would miss most.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

No doubt we'll still get to see the same motorbike races broadcast on 3 different chanels simultaneously


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, the channels being shut are using frequencies that are allocated to LTE mobile network services following an European law. The channel's operators should have got several years to get new licenses to operate those channels in the available frequencies, but it seems that the government hasn't put on sale new licenses anymore.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I can only receive two of those channels and never watch either of them anyway...


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Noooooo!

Xplora was our most watched channel on DTV.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

They should do what they do in Belgium and have BBC1 & 2 on free to air.

Never happen though.
Are there any plans to have new channels?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> They should do what they do in Belgium and have BBC1 & 2 on free to air.


They are on cable systems inBelgium, and the operators pay for them to be on their system. So if a cable or tv system had the money to do so, then they could do so officially and legally in Spain also - rather than having the rebroadcasters and internet tv system simply ripping them off without paying any thing to the broadcasters....


And they are also available via satellite, as they are easily in the signals beams. In fact they offer a triple dish with LNBs for 19, 23 and 28...


----------

